# Coco "nut" at 16 weeks



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

She's now getting that gorgeous shaggy look, rather than looking like a chewed brush


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Coco is absolutely gorgeous!!! Look at that face! 

Do you clip her face? You can really see her beautiful eyes 

More importantly look how clean your carpet is!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Coco is absolutely adorable 

She looks to be developing a gorgeous coat and just love her white markings 

She has a beautiful face and its lovely to see her beautiful eyes ....

Stunning 

xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Coco is absolutely gorgeous!!! Look at that face!
> 
> Do you clip her face? You can really see her beautiful eyes
> 
> More importantly look how clean your carpet is!!


No, she has not been clipped or anything, so far the hair on her face is growing slower than the rest of her. It's like she has quite a spaniel looking face.

As for the carpet...up close it does not look so great, we have a few stains since Coco came.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

They are such lovely photos Karen. I'm glad to see that she has quite chunky looking feet, everyone keeps looking at Rafferty's feet and saying 'hasn't he got big feet compared to the rest of him, looks like he's going to be a big dog!' It was getting me a bit worried about size but Coco has similar feet so that's reassuring.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She looks absolutely lovely, not at all nutty!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Lynne, that is so funny, everyone has been telling me she has huge feet too and that she will be massive when fully grown, her chunky feet are one of the things I love best about her look! I dread the first cut and groom in case she gets skinny spider legs, lol!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is so so beautiful..Lady had really chunky feet as a pup...she isn't huge, is quite skinny, and grew into her feet.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

KCsunshine said:


> Lynne, that is so funny, everyone has been telling me she has huge feet too and that she will be massive when fully grown, her chunky feet are one of the things I love best about her look! I dread the first cut and groom in case she gets skinny spider legs, lol!



I'm dreading Rafferty's first groom too, I love it when they look scruffy and long coated but I know it's hard work when they're like that. My cousin had a poodle years ago and after he'd been groomed we used to say he looked like a 'bird dog' because his legs looked so skinny and then his feet looked so odd  It seems that finding a groomer that does it how you want is like finding gold dust. I have the same trouble finding a hairdresser for me 'cos I've got curly spaniel/poodle hair too!! :smile:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She is very pretty and love her chunky paws.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

awwwww so so gorgeous. i need to get some pics on here of Millie. Her hair on her face is growing and i really need to trim as its in her eyes most of the time.

bet you are so proud.... i am with Millie x


----------



## oscar'smum (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful puppy


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

What a little sweetheart


----------



## jj87 (Oct 26, 2012)

She's beautiful! Me and my partner can't get over how much she is like our Rowlf! Rowlf doesn't have as much white on his chest but their faces are very similar! He's 15 weeks.

What is she is like now she's a bit older? We think Rowlf has quite a spaniel face as his hair isn't as long on his muzzle as it is every where else. Did Coco's face hair eventually start growing in and get fluffier?


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Coco is beautiful, I love all the photos but the second one is stunning.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is lovely, her coat looks fab. Dudley's feet always looked quite large he is aprox 18 and a half inches at the shoulder now and we love his size. Those who don't want skinny legs when groomed just ask the groomer not to use clippers but scissor cut the legs, you can still cut quite a bit off but should not get 'pipe cleaner legs'.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Jennifer, thanks for your lovely comments!

Coco is about 6 months now, I recently posted a photo of her on the photo page under coco's first groom (i think?). Anyhow, she has never really grown too much of a muzzle, her face hair seems to grow alot slower than the rest of her. The hair on top of her head is the best, it almost parts and grows down the sides. The groomer didn't need to touch her face, only the brow area to keep it put of her eyes, She is certainly fluffier all over, her coat is very soft to the touch. I notice it is getting longer on her legs. Somedays she looks very spaniely, but other days she looks totally poodley, depends on how dirty she is, lol!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Love her Coco Bean color! She is just beautiful! Sweet face!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey Loopyloo, do you have chunky paws too? I adore their chunky feet and fluffy bodies. Coco is beautiful. Suits her name too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning x 


Jeanie x


----------

